# Traveling Enclosure Ideas



## HorseCaak (Feb 10, 2010)

So I'll be traveling in a couple years for my job and was wondering what the best method of an enclosure for my B&W will be. I plan to leave her large enclosure (not built yet) at home. She is still not yet a year old and not even 2 ft long yet. I will be traveling by car (I'll buy a new Subaru Outback) and probably tow a small trailer. I'll be living in pre-furnished apartments and condos for 3-4 months at a time each. I need ideas! Please help. THANKS

-BLAIR


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Feb 10, 2010)

Mabey a cage that can be easily taken apart and put together? And when your driving i'v heard of people putting them in a small plastic basket on the dash (secured of course)


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 10, 2010)

you know i was thinking about that same thing cause i wouldnt want to leave my tegu home if i went on vacation so what i would so is get like a 4-5 foot long tucker toat throw some cypress in there a hide and some clips for a heat lamp and a UVB lamp on each side but of coruse my idea was only for a week or so u could give that a try idk how humminty or heat would be held in idk just try and play around with a few things i like the idea of making a cage that comes apart maybe make a wooden cage that folds down


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 10, 2010)

While in transit, I suggest using a large rubbermaid with plenty of mulch for the Tegu to burry itself...

If you and your Tegu will be held up in a prefurnished apartment, your Tegu will need a proper cage. I suggest bringing it's large home that you said you planned on leaving at home. 4 months is to long to ask a Tegu to live in compromised conditions, unless it is hibernating. 

Since you plan to bring a trailer, you could put the Tegu cage on the trailer and pack your stuff inside of it. Then keep the Tegu itself in a rubbermaid inside the vehicle with you.


----------



## HorseCaak (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have considered a take down type of tank. I need to figure out how to build one that is easy to take down and not too heavy. Something me and my fiance (wife by then) will be able to transport ourselves. Hopefully I won't be in any places with multiple flights of stairs. :rofl (This icon is called roll on floor laughing but it looks for like roll on floor crying...) What other ideas to people have?

-BLAIR


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 10, 2010)

just have like a fold down cage where the bottem and top come off but the sides fold and when u pit it back together its like snap ons for the top and bottem almost like a dog crate


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are drawing of a two part cage I am planing to build for my tegu this winter. I live alone about an hour from my home town/girl friend, so on the weekends I need to be able to take my pet home for the weekends. I plan to make the frame out of 2"x2" Ash. The walls will all be made out of 1/2" plywood, except for the back which is only 1/4" plywood. I left off the top on this photo to show you the internal frame. I designed this cage so that it will split right down the center, that way I can fit one half in my back seats and the other in my trunk, if need be. The cage is 84"L x 36" Deep x 29" Tall. The height of the cage being 29"s allows for me to take it through the smallest apartment doorways. Good luck, if you have any questions let me know


----------



## Elisa (Sep 16, 2010)

herpocrite27: Did you use Sketchup to create those drawings of the cage? If so I would love a copy of the file. :-D I was thinking of making something similar for my Tegu once I get her next summer. My husband is military so we won't be in Panama City, FL forever. A cage like that would be perfect when we have to move to another base. I would love to get more details about the one you build. :mrgreen:


----------

